# Southern/Central VT day hike rec?



## mrzilliox (Jun 26, 2009)

hey folks - anybody got a good recommendation for a southern or central VT day hike?

Trying to keep driving time under 3 hours from the Boston area.  Skipping NH due to race & lake traffic concerns.  

So far I'm looking at Mt Ascutney...any thoughts?  So far only found out & backs on it, would prefer a loop (that doesn't involve hitchhiking)

The Monroe Skyline mentioned in the Mt Ellen trip report thread looks great, but is a little far and only have 1 car.  maybe later in the year.

oh yeah, bringing a dog, who, while experienced on trails, still hasn't mastered ladders or major scrambling.


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 26, 2009)

Stratton, off the stratton arlington rd.  There is a loop

http://forums.alpinezone.com/29843-stratton-6-15-08-via-lt.html


----------



## skibum9995 (Jun 26, 2009)

It's hard to beat Stratton in So VT. The views from the tower are pretty good on a nice day and the climb isn't bad at all.


----------

